# Anyone Got The Ati 9800xt Working Yet?

## The Ennead

Bought the card today and have tried everything I can think of to get hardware 3d working but all to no avail. Read through all the posts and got the drivers to compile, everything runs great except no 3d   :Crying or Very sad:  I tried Accept keywords but that got me nothing more so unless I try doing a hex edit on the current release which I read about and have never tried before (so the chances of me getting it right are slim) has anyone come across any beta drivers or anything which have support for the 9800xt?

TIA

----------

## Joebel

 *The Ennead wrote:*   

> Bought the card today and have tried everything I can think of to get hardware 3d working but all to no avail. Read through all the posts and got the drivers to compile, everything runs great except no 3d   I tried Accept keywords but that got me nothing more so unless I try doing a hex edit on the current release which I read about and have never tried before (so the chances of me getting it right are slim) has anyone come across any beta drivers or anything which have support for the 9800xt?
> 
> TIA

 

May I recommend you look at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118669

Works there, albeit with a little tweaking. The 9800xt is not recognized with any linux ati-drivers as far as I know, but in that thread you can find a solution to make your drivers "think" it's a 9800.

Cheers

----------

## Wedge_

You should also tell ATI about this problem. If enough people complain then they'll hopefully get around to fixing it for the next driver update.

----------

## cybowolf

Any luck with chaging the ChipID Ennead?  Other things to make sure of are that you are using a very recent version of the driver (ie 3.2.8 or 3.7.0), and that you did the "opengl-update ati" command.  I'm assuming you installed the drivers using emerge?  I know how frustrating it is to get a brand new 9800 XT and have it not work under linux ;D

-cybowolf

----------

## The Ennead

Thx for the help guys, I recognise all the names from crawling through the many ati threads last night.   :Shocked: 

Apologies for the lack of info in the post, I think I was that wound up and knackered after trying to sort it out my logic went out of the window and I was thinking out loud so, in addition,  the specs I forgot to include are

Athlon XP

Asus A7N8X (NForce2)

Synced up to date without arch=

2.6.0 kernel

I tried the solutions in the threads and those you mention here, including ChipID, but still nothing. 2d is working ok in so far as I can get to desktop but 3d is a complete no-go. lsmod shows modules loading ok but lspci shows the dreaded "unrecognized device 4e4a" message. glxinfo shows me to be using mesa and fglrx_glxgears won't run and gives the something about can't find fbconfig message which is, i'm assuming, no more than symptomatic of the unrecognized device rather than the cause of it.

For the moment it looks like i'm either back to windows as a working enviroment (Gentoo for repair mode) or I throw the ati out and go back to my GeForce  until ati comes up with some drivers that work ... could be a long wait knowing ati, but neither option appeals.

One last thing for me to try taking out my frustrations on somebody with a few Enenmy Territory campaigns and then it's down to the hexedit and see if that'll work.

Apologies also for the abscence from replying but I was in work today so time's been short.

Thx for the help guys, Happy New Year, and good luck with your own where still needed   :Cool: Last edited by The Ennead on Fri Jan 02, 2004 12:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

 *The Ennead wrote:*   

> glxinfo shows me to be using mesa and fglrx_glxgears won't run and gives the something about can't find fbconfig message which is, i'm assuming, no more than symptomatic of the unrecognized device rather than the cause of it. 

 

Did you run "opengl-update ati" after installing the driver? Can you post your XFree logfile?

----------

## The Ennead

Yep, ran it  and I get the message that it's switching followed by an [ok]. I wouldn't mind checking dmesg for errors but for some reason all I get off that is a load of isa events which is another problem I need to look into at some point.

```
evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 34, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 34, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

bash-2.05b$
```

etc, etc

KDM log gives me

```
XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-xfs-r1 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 07 December 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Jan  1 00:16:38 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)
```

and xsession errors gives me 

```
etc/X11/gdm/PreSession//Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession//Default: running: sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l :0 ian

xset:  bad font path element (#62), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
```

The Xfree log is quite a big one so  that's on my webspace here

I'm just going to have another crack at the hexedit thing and see how that goes   :Smile: 

EDIT:

Tried the hexedit thing but couldn't seem to find the right string anywhere .. probably pebkac error  :Rolling Eyes:  The xfree log shows the enomem error so followed the recommended course and got rid of that   :Very Happy:  ...but got it replaced with an ENODEV   :Sad:  I'll see what happens after a re-emerge and recompile.

----------

## cybowolf

Hmmm.  Looks like it might be a problem with your agp stuff:

```

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

```

I believe that that error occurs when AGP isn't happy with life.  I would get that error when I didn't have my AGP modules loaded (regardless of whether I was using the internal ATI agpgart or not).  What do you have for AGP support in your Kernel?  I believe you would need both AGPGART, as well as a chip-specific option (I belive w/ the NForce chipset you woud need nvidia_agp).  If you've built them as modules, are they loading?  In my case, if the agp stuff isn't running correctly 3D does not work (but 2D does).

Also, what version of the ati-drivers are you running?

-cybowolf

----------

## The Ennead

At the moment i've just finished rebuilding the kernel and the ati-drivers and have rebooted but this time I built the agpgart and nvidia support direct into the kernel rather than previously, just to see if that might make any diff. I'm not sure if it has but now kde won't load although gnome does, if I try and run glxgears I get the "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" error message so i'm just going to do a quick look for the cure for that which I saw somewhere and see where that takes me on next reboot.

I managed to get dmesg working properly again and that gives me 

bash-2.05b$ dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode

bash-2.05b$ 

So agp should be ok   :Confused: 

A straight dmesg though shows mtrr allocation failures

 [<f9967134>] firegl_open+0x174/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<f9967072>] firegl_open+0xb2/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<f99649ad>] firegl_stub_open+0x10d/0x1d0 [fglrx]

 [<c015b224>] chrdev_open+0xf4/0x220

 [<c01b9f5c>] devfs_open+0xec/0x110

 [<c0150e4b>] dentry_open+0x14b/0x220

 [<c0150cf6>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c0151193>] sys_open+0x53/0x90

 [<c010b0bb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 124440576

[fglrx] max   LFB = 124440576

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011b2db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<f99651c9>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x29/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<f9972fb3>] drm_find_file+0x23/0x70 [fglrx]

 [<f99732df>] drm_getmagic+0xff/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<f99731e0>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<f99674a6>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<c0164334>] sys_ioctl+0xf4/0x290

 [<c010b0bb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011b2db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<f99651c9>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x29/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<f9972fb3>] drm_find_file+0x23/0x70 [fglrx]

 [<f99732df>] drm_getmagic+0xff/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<f99731e0>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<f99674a6>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<c0164334>] sys_ioctl+0xf4/0x290

 [<c010b0bb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

----------

## cybowolf

If you are getting the accursed trace/breakpoint when running glxgears, try giving another go with adding "ChipID 0x4e48" to your XF86Config.

More details on that issue here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118669&highlight=cybowolf

-cybowolf

----------

## The Ennead

Yep, i've just given that a try as although I couldn't remember at the time, it turned out to be your post where I'd seen the solution and this time .....IT WORKED!!!   :Very Happy: 

Edited files and went for a full reboot and this time it went straight back into kde with no crash-back. lspci still shows unknown device and i've got a few butt ugly fonts but glxgears now runs ok as does ET, albeit with artifacts, and rates in gears are up to just short of 5000 instead of 300. My old Nvidia was hitting nearer 6000 so i'm still about 20% down on that with a faster card but that can probably be cured by some tweaking which is a hell of a lot better than it was and i'm a hell of a lot happier  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the help m8 and many thanks to you all for the assistance, it's much appreciated    :Cool:   :Smile: 

----------

## cybowolf

Awesome man!  Glad ya got it up and running!  :Smile: 

-cybowolf

----------

## Wedge_

Just so you don't get worried, I get the same MTRR allocation errors, but they've never seemed to cause any problems. The messages starting with "Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119" are harmless AFAIK. 

Good to see it's working, it looks like there were a couple of problems you had to fix instead of just one  :Smile: 

----------

## The Ennead

Cheers Wedge_  :Very Happy: 

I think you're right about the problems and your Radeon FAQ was invaluable in correcting them, many thanks. A couple still exist like the 

```
xset:  bad font path element (#118), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Got panel toplevel Panel

konsole: cannot chown /dev/pts/0.

Reason: Operation not permitted

konsole_grantpty: determined a strange device name `/dev/ptmx'.

konsole: chownpty failed for device /dev/pts/0::/dev/pts/0.

       : This means the session can be eavesdroped.

       : Make sure konsole_grantpty is installed in

       : /usr/kde/3.1/bin/ and setuid root.

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

ASSERT: "m_widget" in kaction.cpp (2993)

ASSERT: "m_widget" in kaction.cpp (2993)

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-1)

DirFilterPlugin: New URL    : file:/home/ian

DirFilterPlugin: Current URL: 
```

and i'm torn between thinking that could be the reason for a couple of my fonts looking ugly or it may just be a problem with fsaa. As the old saying goes though, "If it ain't broke ... break it" so i'm going to try the 3.70 drivers using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS instead of these 3.2.8 ones and see if that gives any better result. For the moment all is working well and a quick look at UT2K3 shows image quality to be a lot better than it was with my old GeForce 5. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -Up ati-drivers has shown me 25 packages it'll pull down so with a bit of luck one of those may also help any existing problems. Time will tell.

 :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wedge_

It looks like a lot of those messages are KDE related. I haven't used KDE in a long time so I can't be much help there unfortunately  :Sad: 

 *The Ennead wrote:*   

> and i'm torn between thinking that could be the reason for a couple of my fonts looking ugly or it may just be a problem with fsaa. As the old saying goes though, "If it ain't broke ... break it" so i'm going to try the 3.70 drivers using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS instead of these 3.2.8 ones and see if that gives any better result. For the moment all is working well and a quick look at UT2K3 shows image quality to be a lot better than it was with my old GeForce 5.

 

The 3.7.0 drivers seem to be much slower than 3.2.8 with UT2K3  :Evil or Very Mad:  If they don't help with your other problems you may want to stick with 3.2.8.

 *The Ennead wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -Up ati-drivers has shown me 25 packages it'll pull down so with a bit of luck one of those may also help any existing problems. Time will tell.

 

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

